# radius help please



## Lionel-2020 (Apr 8, 2015)

Newbee Here

I want to run inner and outer loop, inside lgb 30 degree 4 foot curve, what would be the next size or degree for the outside one ?

thanks


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

What LGB call R2 is 1560mm diameter center-to-center. I suspect you have R1 which is 1200mm diameter.
You need to talk radius or diameter. The degree is how much the curved track section turns within a circle. ie: 360 deg / 30 deg = 12 sections. The number of sections in a circle can change depending on which radius track.

http://www.lgb.de/media.php/lgb/LGB_Gleissystem-Info.pdf

Andrew


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

In LGB's range, R1 + R2 make the parallel tracks. These are really only suited to the smallest locomotives and rolling stock, however, and if you have the room, you'll be better off using flex track to make the largest radius which will fit the space you have available.


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

LGB is unique in that almost all LGB trains will run on LGB R1 & R2 track and turnouts but you also have to consider loco and rolling stock SIZE and FEATURES.

My LGB Mikados can make it through LGB R1 & R2 track & turnouts but not the Aristocraft Heavyweights some of them pull.

Also the LGB Mikados might hit rolling stock parked on parallel R1 & R2 track curves & sidings.

Then too an LGB F7A or F7B might make it through the curves but not anything connected to the nose of the F7A.

There are times R1 & R2 track make it possible to do things that space dictates but future purchases will be limited by them. 

About 1/3 of my indoor track & turnouts are R1 & R2 but brick walls had to be compensated for.

Good luck,

Jerry


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

You might want to go the LGB track site or any of the on-line retailers for the track guides. The 1200 series is the 4 foot diameter, 1500 is 5 foot diameter and change, 1600 is less than 8 feet and then if you can find it, they have the 1800 track for 15 foot diameter. If you happen to have a club in the area, you can borrow a dual rail bender and make just about anything you want. Also, you will find the USA trains, Piko, Aristrocraft, etc. will make some other diameter sectional track...just as 10 and 12 foot....they can be mixed and matched. Most of the comments above are correct...unless you plan on fairly small engines (like those often used in a logging scheme) and short rolling stock, you need to be thinking bigger. Good luck and happy shopping.


----------



## Lionel-2020 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you to all who replied, I found LGB Track Guide on their website, I did not know site was available ...

Thanks Again..


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

LGB F units will pull anything thru R1 curves, using either the hook and loop or thier own knuckle coupler. Cant speak to using other couplers like Kaydee ect. I used to run an AB pair of SP Black Widows on my small layout, which is all R1 curves and has an "S" curve on it. Even my friends LGB/Aster K28 will go around R1 curves if you want it to. Some of LGB's engines will bind a bit on the curves, Moguls for instance, but if you have to use the tight radius curves, just keep train lengths short to lessen the wear on the drive gears. Mikie


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Many F units will allow the rear of the A unit to run on 4 foot diameter, but the front coupler on the A unit will not.


----------

